# Mb Quart Vera VS 1 F system???



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Does anyone have any thoughts on these speakers. Have seen a set for sale 2 towers ,1 center, and 2 bookshelf speakers. Selling for 3000 obo. I don't really need them but if I can get them cheap enough could be a new set of toys. It's the VS 1F system. Retail was around 10,000 and I'm thinking around 1,500-2,000 max.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

ive never heard anything but good stuff about that brand.


----------

